# "Payment of Duties" and Customs Declaration



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm looking at the "Payment of Duties" section on the Custom Declarations form that's handed out on flights to Mexico, from the US. I think I may need to pay duties. (I'll have more than $500 of items in addition to luggage, but less than $3,000.) The section says "Duties can be paid using the form 'Pago de contribuciones al comerico exterior'" Does anybody know where I can find this form? I don't see it online, and I'd like to fill it out before leaving.


----------

